# New Years Plans?



## Dix (Dec 31, 2011)

Gonna be hanging with the Murph. myself, and doin' some tunes.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 31, 2011)

Hangin with the cat and the hearth.com crowd. Regular night.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll have to check with my two year old grand-daughter.  She nailed it for Christmas.
I for one, will miss 2011 for many reasons.
Bottoms Up-
Kenny


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2011)

Heading over the hill to mingle with friends and commiserate over a bad year and hope for the next. At least there will be some good wine and interesting home brews present.


----------



## fossil (Dec 31, 2011)

Cooked shrimp ring from Safeway (with dipping sauce in the middle).  Bottle of Domaine Chandon Blanc de Noirs.  My trusty one remaining companion Rascal by my side.  And a whole lot of great memories of New Year's Eves past.  No way I'm going anywhere...us old pro drunk drivers call New Year's Eve "Amateur Night".  It's dangerous out there...much safer in my living room.      Monday I'm over to my niece & nephew's to watch the Rose Bowl...they're trying to turn me into a Duck, gave me a University of Oregon cap for Christmas.  Rick


----------



## schlot (Dec 31, 2011)

Take my wife to the bedroom, start a fire in the stove, gaze at it then into each others eyes, then fall asleep by 10pm. LOL.


----------



## Dix (Dec 31, 2011)

schlot said:
			
		

> Take my wife to the bedroom, start a fire in the stove, gaze at it then into each others eyes, then fall asleep by 10pm. LOL.



Carry on


----------



## Dix (Dec 31, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Cooked shrimp ring from Safeway (with dipping sauce in the middle).  Bottle of Domaine Chandon Blanc de Noirs.  My trusty one remaining companion Rascal by my side.  And a whole lot of great memories of New Year's Eves past.  No way I'm going anywhere...us old pro drunk drivers call New Year's Eve "Amateur Night".  It's dangerous out there...much safer in my living room.      Monday I'm over to my niece & nephew's to watch the Rose Bowl...they're trying to turn me into a Duck, gave me a University of Oregon cap for Christmas.  Rick



Yeah, we're getting that stuff, too. 

Amateur night it is

I'll be here


----------



## pen (Dec 31, 2011)

Have some steaks getting ready to grill up and will pick up some seafood tomorrow.  Usually we do a few whole lobsters for New Year's but the Mrs isn't in the mood for that this year.  Maybe some scallops and oysters this time around the sun.  We'll see what we can come across tomorrow that looks good.

Used to have a lot of fun on amateur night but with the kids, it's just easier / safer to make fun at home while celebrating the New Year.  

pen


----------



## loon (Dec 31, 2011)

Staying at home as usual but with a new addition here ;-) 







 hope everyone has a nice New Years eh!!  :coolsmile:


----------



## fossil (Dec 31, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> ...Used to have a lot of fun on amateur night...



Oh, make no mistake, I did too..._many_ times.  But at some point I seem to have realized how lucky I'd been, and that I really couldn't count on my luck to hold out forever.  Since that epiphany, I've been a whole lot more careful...no matter what the date might be.  Rick


----------



## pen (Dec 31, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear that fossil.  I'm there too, though I hate to admit it.

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 31, 2011)

The bar we used to go to after work used to close for New Years Eve. Barbara the owner called it amateur night too. She said us regulars would come in, get plowed and have good fun with each other, her and the waitresses then stagger home. But that on New Years Eve the idiots come out and her and her ladies didn't need that chit.


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 31, 2011)

DD is flying Outside on Sunday.  School doesn't start up until the 16th, but her swim coach scheduled their training trip for the middle of Christmas break.  Darn it.  They will be in the Florida Keys for a week while we are sitting in Howthehellcolddidyousayitisoutside Alaska, feeling like this might have been an IQ test that we didn't pass.  But that is Sunday, and on New Year's Eve, she and her brother and I will be hanging out, eating spaghetti or salmon (we haven't decided which) and playing board games and drinking sparkling cider, which is how those of us Not Yet Ready for Amateur Night celebrate a good time.  Their dad was invited over for Christmas dinner, and he invited himself early and stayed late and misbehaved and now we don't have to do that again.  Woot!  And this year I'm going to be the banker for Monopoly.  DS always wins, and he always banks, and I'm thinking that there's a connection.   Maybe we'll watch Zombieland and eat a Twinkie.  Or not. 

Y'all stay warm and safe.   

Oh, yeah, and it's been -20 at our house for the last few days, and colder in town, and ridiculous out in the low-lying areas.   However, the tree is still up, the critters are healthy, the woodpile is hanging in there,  the kids are reasonably civil and overall turning out okay.   We're doing alright.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 31, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They talk about a cat having nine lives. :bug: 
Now I don't even like to drive after dark. :-S 
Heard a lyric the other day, "I'm too old to die young."  
Kenny


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 31, 2011)

Mr Gamma and I are stayin in. I got some nice lobster tails and jumbo shrimp...and DogFish Head of course...

Last New Years we got into a big fight and I told him to "turn the effin wood stove off...I had it!" My nerves got the best of me having a woodstove thrown into my life and not knowing how the hell to operate it.
What a difference a year makes. I joined Hearth.com in January and now I am the main operator of the woodstove. I don't like him touching my 30.... :coolsmile: 

Happy New Years all...


----------



## agartner (Dec 31, 2011)

After last weekend and Christmas with the houseful for the ~entire~ weekend, we need some 'lone time!


----------



## jharkin (Dec 31, 2011)

Eve will be like most nights. Put the babies to bed at 6 and hope they don't wake up crying... Joey is getting his first molar. Then some wine and beer and snacks and we may light the fireplace. In bed by 11 tho as the kids will be up at 5 as always.

Then new years day my RC airplane club has our annual frozen fingers fly in where we all show up at 9am to fly planes  and drink coffee on the first of the year for as long as we can stand the cold.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 31, 2011)

Off to see Mission Impossible at 4 then dinner at 7 & home with the P61A by 8:30.
Susan may have a Guinness or two, but I'm C&S for 15.5 years, so it'll be coffee for me.
May or may not see the big ball drop. Don't really care. This is my 60th NYE so it's not
such a big deal anymore. Tomorrow, tho, temps in the 40s & we're gonna ride in the 
"First Annual Frosty Balls Run" with the HOG Chapter. 

*Happy New Year, Hearthheads!*


----------



## schlot (Dec 31, 2011)

I've got an amusing story that kind of fits here. Before I posted the message above my new wife and I had planned on going out of town to see her sister for a late Christmas. I told my son (18 and home from college) and didn't think anything of it.

An hour later I checked on Facebook and he was lining up a party while we were gone. We made the phone call to her sister to cancel and told her why, but we haven't told him yet.

We were thinking about staying around and making him wiggle and squirm not knowing when we were "going" then taking off, but only to WalMart, etc. for an hour or two then popping back in. 

I know I'm a mean dad, but hey it's cheap entertainment!


----------



## schlot (Dec 31, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Off to see Mission Impossible at 4 then dinner at 7 & home with the P61A by 8:30.
> Susan may have a Guinness or two, but I'm C&S for 15.5 years, so it'll be coffee for me.
> May or may not see the big ball drop. Don't really care. This is my 60th NYE so it's not
> such a big deal anymore. Tomorrow, tho, temps in the 40s & we're gonna ride in the
> ...



Way to go on C and S!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 31, 2011)

Way to go on C and S!

Thanks, Schlot! Probably would not have made it to my 50th NYE 
if I had kept going the way I was going...


----------



## CTguy9230 (Dec 31, 2011)

we,re going to be heading down to the local Elks lodge
to have dinner and a little dancing," so the Mrs thinks"...lol

personally i'd rather be out plowing snow but....winter hasnt quite started here yet


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 31, 2011)

We will be sitting by the pellet stove in our new home, sipping the most expensive French champagne we've ever purchased, waiting for that efin' ball to drop while we sit with a 2-pound hammer and a bag of spikes to hammer down the coffin lid of 2011 - the worst single year in our 33 years together.  

Happy New Year. May we never see another like 2011.  :-S


----------



## Thistle (Dec 31, 2011)

Nothing special. Gonna fix either French Onion Soup or Knackwurst with German Potato Salad & Saurkraut.Maybe a couple beers or glass of Cabernet.Havent been able to stay awake until midnight for a few years now,must be getting old haha.

Good night to stay home where its warm & away from the crazy nutjobs on the roads.I did all that stuff years ago,amazing I'm still alive actually.Amateur Night indeed.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 31, 2011)

schlot said:
			
		

> I've got an amusing story that kind of fits here. Before I posted the message above my new wife and I had planned on going out of town to see her sister for a late Christmas. I told my son (18 and home from college) and didn't think anything of it.
> 
> An hour later I checked on Facebook and he was lining up a party while we were gone. We made the phone call to her sister to cancel and told her why, but we haven't told him yet.
> 
> ...



HAHAHA My parents did that with me when I was around that age,they were going out of town someplace I thought.Yet mysteriously appeared back home a few hours later,I was busted with about 20 friends already pretty liquored up & the whole house smelling like weed. :lol: 

Dad & I actually laughed about it a while back,though he sure wasnt laughing 30 yrs ago at the time. ;-)


----------



## Dix (Dec 31, 2011)

schlot said:
			
		

> I've got an amusing story that kind of fits here. Before I posted the message above my new wife and I had planned on going out of town to see her sister for a late Christmas. I told my son (18 and home from college) and didn't think anything of it.
> 
> An hour later I checked on Facebook and he was lining up a party while we were gone. We made the phone call to her sister to cancel and told her why, but we haven't told him yet.
> 
> ...



Pics, or it didn't happen  (oh to be a fly on the wall)  %-P


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 31, 2011)

Dad, mom and sister used to go to visit my aged aunt on Sunday afternoon. As soon as they left I would hot wire Dad's '56 Chevy work car and make a round of the teen hangouts. One Sunday my head was under the dash hot wiring when my ankles were grabbed and I was yanked out of the car on my butt.

Dad forgot his reading glasses and came back to get'em.  :red:


----------



## certified106 (Dec 31, 2011)

schlot said:
			
		

> I've got an amusing story that kind of fits here. Before I posted the message above my new wife and I had planned on going out of town to see her sister for a late Christmas. I told my son (18 and home from college) and didn't think anything of it.
> 
> An hour later I checked on Facebook and he was lining up a party while we were gone. We made the phone call to her sister to cancel and told her why, but we haven't told him yet.
> 
> ...



This definitely sounds amusing and I would love to know how it ends if you want to give us an update later LOL  :lol:


----------



## webbie (Dec 31, 2011)

Nuttin....
Watching my daughters dog because he freaks out at the sounds of fireworks...and they are going to a friends to have a small party...if you can call the kiddies being there a party!


----------



## btuser (Dec 31, 2011)

Being the romantic guy I am, I got a box of wine and some frozen pizzas. Twilight Zone marathon will be interrupted by Game of Thrones (I spoil her). Better take it easy cuz after a week of vacation boredom is setting in and she's apt to get a little frisky and look for someone to start smooching. I don't want to pass out early and wake up with magic marker all over my face, like last year.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 31, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> Being the romantic guy I am, I got a box of wine and some frozen pizzas. Twilight Zone marathon will be interrupted by Game of Thrones (I spoil her). Better take it easy cuz after a week of vacation boredom is setting in and she's apt to get a little frisky and look for someone to start smooching. I don't want to pass out early and wake up with magic marker all over my face, like last year.



Holy crap...Twilight Zone marathon for 2 days.....I did not realize...thanks btuser...I just put it on.....lil people episode....one of my favs....


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 31, 2011)

Going out for dinner with good friends of ours that we only see a couple times a year! Then probably play a little euchre,(we let the women win) ;-) 

Gary


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 31, 2011)

Off to Sabatinos with our friends Moishe and Chris.  Then maybe a couple pops back home.  Probably in bed by 10.


----------



## Dix (Dec 31, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> Being the romantic guy I am, I got a box of wine and some frozen pizzas. Twilight Zone marathon will be interrupted by Game of Thrones (I spoil her). Better take it easy cuz after a week of vacation boredom is setting in and she's apt to get a little frisky and look for someone to start smooching. I don't want to pass out early and wake up with magic marker all over my face, like last year.



Keep it up, and she'll swoon


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 31, 2011)

My guidelines for the evening;


----------



## webbie (Dec 31, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Off to Sabatinos with our friends Moishe and Chris.  Then maybe a couple pops back home.  Probably in bed by 10.



Eat some Gnocchi for me, will ya? That places looks good.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 31, 2011)

Our Italian foodie friends even love Sabatinos- yes, including the gnocchi


----------



## btuser (Jan 1, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Holy crap...Twilight Zone marathon for 2 days.....I did not realize...thanks btuser...I just put it on.....lil people episode....one of my favs....



I don't think I could pick a favorite. Maybe the mannequin one. Watching them with my daughter is awesome.  She has completly given up on TV, now its Dick Van Dyke and the Cosby show via Nexflix. Popular culture has definitely gone down hill. Thank God for the Internet!


----------



## potter (Jan 1, 2012)

Mussels, Calmari, Malbec and a movie.....


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 1, 2012)

Good friends here fifth year in a row.   Eating junk food cooked up by the kids.   A bit of spirits, lovely fire in the 30, board games, maybe a movie, and shared optimism for an upbeat 2012!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 1, 2012)

Roast beef and potatoes and a touch of the grape. Watching the outside cat sleep by the 30 and catching up on posts. Seeing what people with real lives are doing tonight.  :lol: 

Have a great 2012 folks.


----------



## Dix (Jan 1, 2012)

Got the Lincoln Center/ Gershwin thing on the tube


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 1, 2012)

Plans got changed.  DD accepted a late invitation for Sat afternoon that got stretched out into late-ish, and had made arrangements for her brother to drop her off, get some shopping done, and pick her up.  He came home, went to bed, and called it a night.  I had been out moving wood, emptying the ash can, etc., and was cold.  Taking a hot bath when the phone rang, DD needing a ride home.  Grrrrr . . .  DS had stuck the jeep in a snowbank, I had wet hair under a wool cap, insurance on the jeep was set to run out at midnight, kids had left the gas tank on empty, etc., so snarly mood as I started down the road.  The sight of fireworks all over the sky reminded me that this was the second consecutive NYE that I had spent driving around in the dark picking up DD, fifty mile round trip, twisty roads with no road signs, etc. (Did I mention that it's -25 or so?) 

Subsequent conversation in the car:
"I was pretty upset earlier as I was driving over to pick you up."
"I'm sorry, it just worked out that way, I thought E was going to pick me up, etc., etc." 
"But now I'm not upset anymore."
"Oh?"
"I had a thought that calmed me beautifully.  Fifteen sled-loads of birch hauled down from the garage and stacked." 
"Okay."  

The year is looking up already.


----------



## wetwood (Jan 1, 2012)

Our 15 month old granddaughter spent the night with us. That is as real as life gets in my book.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 1, 2012)

wetwood said:
			
		

> Our 15 month old granddaughter spent the night with us. That is as real as life gets in my book.



Ah, the dreaded transverse sleeper.  Nothing like a kick in the kidneys to wake you up in the morning, eh?  If the giggles could be bottled to be decanted at will, what a wonderful world this would be . . .


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 1, 2012)

schlot said:
			
		

> I've got an amusing story that kind of fits here. Before I posted the message above my new wife and I had planned on going out of town to see her sister for a late Christmas. I told my son (18 and home from college) and didn't think anything of it.
> 
> An hour later I checked on Facebook and he was lining up a party while we were gone. We made the phone call to her sister to cancel and told her why, but we haven't told him yet.
> 
> ...



We have just got to know how this went.  :coolgrin:


----------



## Dix (Jan 2, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> schlot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seriously. Pics would be even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was painting the dining room today, and popped in here a few times for updates


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 2, 2012)

Certainly not planned, but ended up at the ER with our six year old. Presented with almost classic symptoms of appendicitis, without the really severe abdominal pain and guarding. She was very uncomfortable, and just way off. The staff was pretty persistent in trying to rule it out, but couldn't explain the high white count. After xrays and ultrasounds, they finally confirmed with a ct. And of course my child is different than most, and the routine 45 minute appendectomy turned into an hour and a half. 
She finally just ate for the first time since yesterday morning, and really perked up. Watching some TV and chillin'. Probably go home sometime tomorrow. We are fortunate to live about about 15 minutes away from one of the best pediatric centers in the world. Staff and facility at C.S. Mott Children's Hospital at the University of Michigan are top notch. While definitely not fun, it's been a really positive experience.


----------



## Dix (Jan 2, 2012)

jeff_t said:
			
		

> Certainly not planned, but ended up at the ER with our six year old. Presented with almost classic symptoms of appendicitis, without the really severe abdominal pain and guarding. She was very uncomfortable, and just way off. The staff was pretty persistent in trying to rule it out, but couldn't explain the high white count. After xrays and ultrasounds, they finally confirmed with a ct. And of course my child is different than most, and the routine 45 minute appendectomy turned into an hour and a half.
> She finally just ate for the first time since yesterday morning, and really perked up. Watching some TV and chillin'. Probably go home sometime tomorrow. We are fortunate to live about about 15 minutes away from one of the best pediatric centers in the world. Staff and facility at C.S. Mott Children's Hospital at the University of Michigan are top notch. While definitely not fun, it's been a really positive experience.



Good Lord !! Sending some horse snuffles


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 2, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> jeff_t said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks. 
Actually just made a run to the house. Played with the dogs for a bit, grabbed a shower, packed up some clothes and shower stuff for mom, and got the macbook. And chucked the stove full of the good stuff. Really diggin the BK right now. We left in a bit of a rush last night, so I didn't get a good jenga load in it. It didn't take long to get it rippin again, and I did stuff it good this time. With the temps dropping and the wind whipping, I won't expect a toasty warm house tomorrow, but it will be tolerable.


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 2, 2012)

Good to read that she made it through that okay!   There are times I am so grateful for the medical care we have available.  Best wishes to all for an uneventful recovery, and kudos to the BK for keeping the house warm in your absence.

ETA: and I, too, want to hear about the Christmas party.  I started to laugh, reading that, and almost told my teenthings about your plan.  And then I reconsidered, and did not.   ;-)


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2012)

Jeff T . . . glad to hear your little one is on the mend.

Schlot . . . don't keep us hanging . . . we need to know how this ended.

--

As for me I went to a friend's apartment in Bangor . . . ate a lot of food, had a good time, drank a lot of Moxie, tried to set up a woodstove in middle of his kitchen/living room, etc. . . .


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2012)

Here we are setting up a tent woodstove in middle of my buddy's apartment . . . someone took video, but it never came out . . . which is probably good since at one time I was straddling the stove pipe as if it was a stripper pole.


----------

